# Skyler.



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

We had great times, some were the best, like when you slept in the Krusty Crab . We had sad times, like when you just died a while ago . I'll miss you very much. You was so grateful when i picked you out of the others. I did all i can to make you happy, like when i bought you that 10 gallon Aquarium. You were so happy. I'll miss you so much. We felt sad when Selena died, and now she's calling you to go with her to the aquarium of your dreams. You were still a baby, you were very unique, you was the best fish in the world. Soon we'll all be together, happy, up in heaven. I love you Skyler. <3 R.I.P.


-You were bought on May 3rd, and lived until September 4th, 2011, 11:55 PM. 
We love you Skyler.
R.I.P.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss.  He sounds very dear to you.

This might go better in the Betta Memorials section. 
Edit: I don't really know how to move a thread... maybe copy-paste this there?


----------



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

Okay


----------



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

its kinda hard though because im on my dsi. Good thing i wrote it on paper.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

holy snap u could go on ur DSI wit internet 0.o am in the old times.

but very sorry for you lost, you seemed to knew him a lot, i EXACTLY know how u feel i lost my poor little skylight =[


----------



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

lol yes you can go on the internet OwO. Was skylight your very first betta too? Btw at first i thought skyler was a girl bbut he wasnt so i changed it to skyler. audree helped me name him. you can find her in my friend list.


----------

